# Chad Ford Mock Draft 6.0



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080623

Damn...I think he doesn't know how to cut through rumors very well.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

If Love goes 9th, I would be pissed. I think the Nets would do everything they could to swap picks with Milwaukee. Who could probably get whoever they want at 10 anyway.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't think the Knicks would possibly pass on Bayless if he was there at 6. Also, if the Sonics are passing on Bayless, I would imagine it would be for Brook Lopez.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mario Chalmers at 12, what the heck. I like him, but that's a major reach.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

No chance Courtney Lee is still on the board by 30, not that I want his *** anyway. He can't dribble a basketball to save his life


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very different...Chalmers at 12 is a big reach...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The weird thing, is I had Bayless dropping down to 6 to the Knicks in a mock I made this morning, and then bam, a few hours later, Ford has him going 7 to the Clippers, DX has him going 6 to the Knicks.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I still really can't see Westbrook going that high, even though there's rumors about it. And Chalmers at 12? Geez.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Even though i think he will be a huge bust there is no way Deandre Jordan is going to drop to 28.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I had him goin at #28 in my mock also...

Still - someone most likely has a punt, but it is possible he slips that far.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have jordan going #9 in mine. Players with his athletic ability, also only being a freshman, don't far that far. I can't see him slipping past Golden State at 14. 

I think this is just another vicious rumor from draftexpress against a Joel Bell client. (they hate Joel Bell because they were forced to issue a public apology to him).


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Sloth, Sloth, Sloth...

You've got to understand that Ford is a guy with a finger on the pulse, actually talking to teams and attending workouts. Every year he posts draft rumors that appear ludicrous but actually eventuate. Sometimes the reality is stranger that the fiction. Fiction being the consensus that all draftniks establish here and on other sites, and are stunned when it doesn't pan out how they foresaw.

Doing mock drafts is a bit of fun, nothing else.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Jordan would have to be considered a steal in the late 1st round though. If someone got him that was able to wait for him to develop in to whatever he can. I just think the pressure most lottery teams would put on him could be too much. Anything 21 and on seems to be a good situation for him.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Not a fan of NCAA bench players, but young, athletic seven foot prospects generally go sooner than 28th (bob swift, petro, sene, surely some non-sonics as well). Ford's inside access might not be particularly useful in a draft setting where teams will want to throw out smoke screens. Why would a team show its hand?

Am I the only one who thinks the Sonics will grab K.Love at four if available? They don't have legitimate inside scoring, he pissed on the NCAA, and was the quickest big at the combine. The high school knee surgeries are worrisome as are his probable defensive shortcomings due to lack of height at his position, but he looks better than the rest of the upper tier guys.


----------

